# Do you get along better with younger, older, or same-age people?



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I've always felt more comfortable with people who are older than me.
Currently as a 22 year-old I get along best with 30-50 year olds. I share more interests in common too.
I don't understand the culture of early 20-somethings and they make me so uncomfortable.

I think the reason I've always disliked people my own age is because there is more expectation involved. If I don't click with a younger or older person, it's understandable because we grew up in a different generation and they usually won't expect to get along with me. However if I don't click with a group of 22 year-olds, it's obvious that we're expected to share a commonality and it feels like my fault.

But in some ways I'm not even mature for my age and there's an odd mix of naivety with maturity, so I'm always out of place anyway.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm 20 and I seem to get along better with people in their mid twenties or older. I get along worst with young people.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I get along equally bad with all ages, heh.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

olderrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dockst (Sep 15, 2012)

ive noticed this question is asked a lot on here. i definitely am more at ease around older people.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't really know. I like older people a lot but they usually don't like me much because I don't work. I get along pretty well with people in their early 20s as long as we're just hanging out. I don't have much in common with people that young. People about my age, I guess.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Older much older. My anxiety is off the charts with people my age.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

younga


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Generally younger. I'm intimidated by people older than me, especially if they don't act like adults =_=


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

For me, it's kind of all over the place. I have good friends between the ages of 23-40. The ones I'm closest to are my age, but I've known them the longest. It really depends on the person, imo.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I get along well with all ages. Why is this not a poll option?!?!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I find it easier to get along with younger people.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Older. I wonder if it's partly because i'm an only child and spent most of my childhood around forty-somethings.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

People my age, although I also get along fine with older people.

I can't stand younger people.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hah..I don't even know, I basically only talk to myself for the past few years. I imagine it doesn't matter what age, I still won't get along.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think anybody. Around holidays I would hang out with the grandparents or parents and all cause the younger people drank and I don't drink that much so I felt left out and just sat there listening to their stories. But now I really want to hang out with people my age...I think it's what I actually need. People going through the same things I am.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My age or older, for the most part. I still can't socialize with most people, though.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Definitely younger, although I can't deal with people who act like immature idiots -- of any age. I find I have little in common wiht people my own age beyond some health issues and common memories of the past.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I knew. Younger usually, but that seems to be slowly evolving. Older people seem staid and so fixed on the things they believe and think. You can almost predict their responses and reactions like clockwork. Younger seem more open but seem superficial, and really I must be changing myself, since 90% of what people talk about makes my head hurt. I really should just get a dog.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

with the young, I can make rapport easily, the elderly love me because I'm very polite and respectful but with same age people, I have to work my *** off to get along with..

Kids are the best..I love looking at babies; they are so cute and smiley


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Every time I try to hang out with people my age or younger, it ends up in disaster. It's most likely not all people my age or younger, but a lot of them seem to be immature and rude. I am sure it's not most of them. I think I just have bad luck with friends and I am a horrible people picker. :/ I can relate to older people better.


----------

